# ?
,  -        ?    ?
!

----------

. 
,  ""

----------

,       ?

----------

?
 :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ?


,   ,      .

----------

, .

----------

** , ?

----------

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ..11111

.    ,    ?         ?
 ....

----------

-        -      ,   .       :Smilie:       .  ,  -      ,    (  )   .          .       .   -       -      :Smilie:

----------


## TlOlesya

> .    ,    ?         ?
>  ....


  ,    . -  ,    .
      60

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -   .   -       -


   -       -     .
         .

----------


## _

> ,    . -  ,    .
>       60


   60 ?!

----------


## _

-   () - -12, .

----------

> .


       " "?

----------

> .


    .



> -   () - -12, .


    .

----------


## Melindachelsi

:     . .

----------


## Melindachelsi

,     :   ,     (    )

----------

> :     . .


   .



> ,     :   ,     (    )


,    ,              .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> " "?


   ,     "  " -  .   .

----------

> 


     -   

   ,      ,       




> ,


      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -


  .     -       " / "




> ,      ,


  ,       ..





> .


 .  .

----------


## Melindachelsi

(    )

----------

*Melindachelsi*,  ?




> 


*ZZZhanna*,        :Wink:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> *ZZZhanna*,


  ...        -   ...
  ?  :Frown: 
 :Frown:

----------

.       ,   ,    ,        -        !
    ,        .      ,       , .  ?      ,    ,                      !    ,   ,        !            .            .

----------

2 .,  - ,  - .   -  (  ,   - ),    ,   (   )   . ,  .       ,        :Smilie:  
PS             .   ,   ,          ,        .  :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> !


    - !  !




> 


 ,  , ,   .   ,      .




> ,


    ,  ..   .




> , .


 ?      - , ... . 




> ?


 ,       ( .!)  ,         .   , ,   .

----------

> - !  !
> 
> 
>  ,  , ,   .   ,      .



       ?             ?     ,          ,               ?  !




> ,  ..   .



    ?     ,        !   ?       .  ?                !




> ?      - , ... .


        ?    ,        .
   .      ,     ,      ,         ,     !   ,     " "       ,   .




> ,       ( .!)  ,         .   , ,   .


    , ,   .        ,      ,     ,              ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

** ,          ?




> ?     ,          ,               ?  !


  - ,    , ** ?




> ?     ,        !   ?


-,       , -, ,   ,     ?     ?



> !


..



> ?    ,        .


          ?



> .      ,     ,      ,


 ???




> ,     " "       ,   .


  .




> ,      ,     ,              ..


   .

----------

,        .
  ,    /   ,      ,      ,       ,      .

----------

ZZZhanna
   ,      !           !       ,   .-     .      !             ,            .     ,             .

----------


## ZZZhanna

** ,     ...



> ZZZhanna
>     ,             .


-,  ,   ,    ...   -   ...

----------

> ** ,     ...
> 
> -,  ,   ,    ...   -   ...


   ,     !!! :yes:

----------

,  .   :Big Grin:

----------

> ,  .


 :Big Grin:

----------


## TlOlesya

> 60 ?!


... :   62

----------


## V

> " "?


        ,         ,   ? ( )

----------



----------


## V

**, ,    :Smilie:  -    .

----------


## HANNY

!     ....   -!  :Smilie:    !

----------

> ,         ,   ? ( )


    (       )    (   )        "" .

 :Smilie:

----------

,

----------

" ".

           .    .

----------

,

----------


## V

> 


  ,  ...
/     ,    50             ,    :Wink:  -   ""     ?    " "    -  "" ?  ?

----------

> ,  ...
> /     ,    50             ,    -   ""     ?    " "    -  "" ?  ?


  50                ?
               !?

----------

-           .      .          .    1   ,   .          .

----------

> -           .      .          .    1   ,   .          .


! :yes:

----------


## -13

> :     . .





> .


  :yes:

----------


## V

> .


    ...      .

----------

> ...      .


   ?

----------


## Melindachelsi

..        .  ,   -     .

----------


## V

/

----------

*V*,         ?

----------

> /


     ?

----------

> ,  ...
> /     ,    50             ,    -   ""     ?    " "    -  "" ?  ?





> ...      .


..              ! :Wow:  
   ,       !  :yes:               ?
     .   ,    !  :yes:

----------


## V

, ,  ""  (""   )    "".



> *V*,         ?


  ,     -  .

----------

> 


 -

----------

-,        ( ,   )

----------


## V

> -,        ( ,   )


    -   , ,   " " , /     .

----------


## kii1

,  -  ,    ,     ,   -.     -     - -      .
 ,   ,      -       (     ).        (        ),     (        )     - .         ,     ,          :Smilie: ,     ( )     .

       ""       ,   ,     .,    -               ?  :Smilie:

----------

*V*,      ,      -     1        .

----------


## V

**,     :Smilie: ,     .

----------


## Melindachelsi

> /


  :Wow: 





> .


 -   ?!     :Wow: 




> (     ).


..      -     ,      )))

----------


## V

*Melindachelsi*,      :Smilie:  ,  " "      . 
  ,  .

----------


## kii1

> -   ?!


 
[/QUOTE]..      -     ,      )))[/QUOTE]
     ,        ,   -              .

----------


## .

> ""       ,   ,     .


    ?   -    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Melindachelsi

..       ..

----------


## Melindachelsi

> Melindachelsi,     ,  " "      . 
>   ,  .


  :yes:

----------


## kii1

> ?   -    ?


     .          .

----------


## .

*Melindachelsi*,    ?   :Embarrassment:   ,     -?

----------

> ?


    ,    /  (/   ),  /   ,       .     ,   ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    /  (/   ),  /   ,       .     ,   ,


  ,     ...
,   -       ? :Wink:

----------


## ˸

> /   ,


  ... 50 .   ,   ,      .

----------

> ,     ...


  :Wink: .



> ...


 .



> ,      .


.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  -   ...     ,         ...

----------

.

----------


## _.

! , , , .
  - 15 .   .  ( )   .     2004, 2005, 2006 .        ,         5 . ,  ,     (75 ),  ,  ,             10 ,  .     !
  ,        ,     .  ,        ,  ,       5- .

----------


## _.

:Frown:

----------


## Andyko

- 
  -

----------


## lightmaker-girl

-       -     ""?     ,   ?

----------


## -13

> -       -     ""?     ,   ?


          " ".  ,   , ,  ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ""?


         ,       ?      ,      ?   ,     "    ",     .

----------


## lightmaker-girl

> ,       ?      ,      ?   ,     "    ",     .


 . ,   -    ,     -  ,   ,     -         ,    ,          . ,    ,       ,  ,

----------


## YUM

> . ,   -    ,     -  ,   ,     -         ,    ,          . ,    ,       ,  ,


   ,   - .   - .    : ,    .... 
(-      .)

----------

> ,       ?      ,      ?   ,     "    ",     .


...       - ?

----------


## YUM

> ...       - ?


,   ?  " "           ,   .
,   "" :  , ( ),      ! 
, ...

----------


## Lizavetta

> " "        ,   .


      .         .     ""        ,     .

         ""   .             ,                     .

----------


## YUM

> .         .     ""        ,     .
> 
>          ""   .             ,                     .


...    "",           .    :Big Grin: 
       .   ... 
  ,        -     ... :Mocking:        ! 
,       !   :Wink:

----------


## lightmaker-girl

,    ,    -  ,       (     ) .                .   !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .         .


  :Wink: 
    , ...  ,    ...      ,  ...  :Wink:

----------

